# The art of looking good on patrol in Iraq



## Trooper Hale (11 Jan 2008)

I thought this article was fascinating. Fascinating and really strange.
http://timesonline.typepad.com/inside_iraq_weblog/2008/01/the-art-of-look.html


Elbow or knee pads strapped deliberately to ankles and goggles worn back to front over helmets, some Iraqi soldiers have a unique sense of style.
Efforts to mimic their American mentors or simply spruce up and re-enforce their regular army gear result in a variety of different outfits whenever the troops are on patrol.
Sejad Mehdi, 21, said that he habitually fixes a pair of goggles to the back of his American helmet – bought at a Baghdad market for 50,000 Iraqi dinar (21 pounds) – because he saw US troops wearing them that way rather than because he uses the mask in his job.
“It makes the helmet look better,” he said, speaking while on a joint patrol escorting a visiting American general to a market in Yousifiyah, a town south of Baghdad, last week.
Asked why he also had knee pads around his ankles, Mr Mehdi said: “It looks more trendy and they tend to slip down when you have them around your knees.”
Pads sometimes worn by US troops (officers told me that their new uniform has internally fitted padding for the knees already, which makes the attachable versions redundant) have been known to slip down on operations, but certain Iraqis think it looks good that way to begin with so put them around their ankles on purpose.
There is trouble, however, if a commanding officer spots the fashion statement.

[Picture 1: Sejad Mehdi wears knee pads around his ankles while on patrol;
Picture 2: I love the fact that this soldier posed for a picture with the little girl with a fag in one hand and a meat cleaver in the other.]

“I have punished two soldiers before because they did not have their pads in the right position,” said Captain Ali Mansour, a Special Forces officer aged 31. “They said that it was more comfortable to wear around their ankles because otherwise it limits their movement.”
Knee pads and goggles are among a range of extra products that Iraqi soldiers who can afford to buy to improve their image and for better protection – Iraq’s security forces are a prime target for the insurgency that has plagued the country since 2003. Other favourite items include secondhand American military boots and helmets, magazine holders, gun holsters and even handcuffs.
Markets in Baghdad do a roaring trade in old US military equipment for the new Iraqi Army.
Even combat trousers and shirts (including American cast-offs) are on offer for anyone who would rather not wear the regular uniform issued by Iraq’s Ministry of Defence.
“I did not like the uniform given to me by the Iraqi Army so I bought my own one,” said Mohaned Sa’ad, aged 22, showing off a dark green top and pair of trousers that are typically warn by Iraqi Special Forces rather than ordinary soldiers like him.
American troops also on occasion give an old helmet, a pair of protective glasses or even a flak jacket to their poorly equipped Iraqi partners who they train or work alongside.
Standing to attention with a pair of protective shades wrapped around his face and pistol strapped to one thigh, Bassam Abas is kitted out in presents from American army friends and gear that he has bought.
“Many soldiers look good. We take care of our image, but to do this we have to buy extra gadgets because the equipment we get from the Iraqi Army is not good.” said the 25-year-old soldier.
“The Americans teach us many things such as how to hold a rifle, how to stand to attention and to keep our uniform clean.”
[Picture 3: A soldier with elbow pads fixed to his ankles;
Picture 4: Soldiers pose for the camera.]

Posted by Deborah Haynes on January 9, 2008 in Culture , Insurgency , Streetlife , US/British military | Permalink | Comments (5) | Email this post


----------



## LineDoggie (23 Jan 2008)

I can believe it, back in 2005 "Our Iraqis" had cast-offs for uniforms. After working alongside them for Months we gave them extra gear we had, pushed 10th group to issue Helmets and Body Armor to them. Pleaded for More and better quality Ammo for them to use, issued excess AN/PVS-5's for Night duty and generally got  them working along our lines of Drills. We got them range time to practice ready ups, and controlled pairs, ran Combat Lifesaver raining for them . They started to take pride in their PKM's, AKM's & their ability to use them.


Later on Route Irish one of Our "Terps" wore US Issue DCU's with US Flag & Nametape for a certain soccer star husband of a spice girl. He wore his hair high & tight, carried a K-Bar Knife and a Browning Hi-Power in a Blackhawk low ride holster. His Boots were bloused, His Desert Pattern IBA had the Pouches attached just as we wore them, he even had an embroidered Helmet Band for His PASGT helmet. He figured by dressing as we did it also protected him, besides looking good. He had guts to spare as well, one night he was out of the M1114 before we were and closing on a Car, sidearm drawn, taking the driver out and putting him prone in mere seconds.


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Jan 2008)

LineDoggie said:
			
		

> I can believe it, back in 2005 "Our Iraqis" had cast-offs for uniforms. After working alongside them for Months we gave them extra gear we had, pushed 10th group to issue Helmets and Body Armor to them. Pleaded for More and better quality Ammo for them to use, issued excess AN/PVS-5's for Night duty and generally got  them working along our lines of Drills. We got them range time to practice ready ups, and controlled pairs, ran Combat Lifesaver raining for them . They started to take pride in their PKM's, AKM's & their ability to use them.
> 
> 
> Later on Route Irish one of Our "Terps" wore US Issue DCU's with US Flag & Nametape for a certain soccer star husband of a spice girl. He wore his hair high & tight, carried a K-Bar Knife and a Browning Hi-Power in a Blackhawk low ride holster. His Boots were bloused, His Desert Pattern IBA had the Pouches attached just as we wore them, he even had an embroidered Helmet Band for His PASGT helmet. He figured by dressing as we did it also protected him, besides looking good. He had guts to spare as well, one night he was out of the M1114 before we were and closing on a Car, sidearm drawn, taking the driver out and putting him prone in mere seconds.



At FOB UNION III'd DFAC one day, I noticed an Iraqi in US ACU, with the Iraqi ANF patch, along the new desert boots, all decked out. He was tall, and resembled Elvis in his facial features and disposition, right down to the sideburns. He was a local translator, used by one of the US FOB units, and accompanied the troops everywhere as required.

Even his name tag said ELVIS, ha! Go figure!

What a colourful character this bloke was, stuffing a cheeseburger and buffalo wings down his throat with an orange Gatorade to boot! Like the smell of Baghdad, well some images from Iraq, I'll never forget  ;D This bloke is one of them.


Cheers,

Wes


----------

